# Rachmaninov Symphony No 2



## jimread (Jun 20, 2010)

I have the LSO Andre Previn recording on vinyl and its a bit worn to say the least.

If anyone listens to the CD version could they say that it's good recording?

I also think that the CBSO Simon Rattle made a recording of it but have not been able to find it on eBay, I might be wrong about this though can someone enlighten me?

Thanks - Jim


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Get Vladimir Ashkenazy box set with complete Rachmaninoff symphonies and feel the mighty tra la la la. Even if you're just after 2nd, it's worth of getting just for it's sake, what a tasty cake.


----------



## jimread (Jun 20, 2010)

Thnx Aramis thats really nice of you, I'll tek a dekko at feebay

Jim


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Old enough thread, I think it is okay for me to re-purpose it while keeping it on the topic of Symphony 2. So,

How can the Jansons' Rachmainoff Symphony 2 recording be called "complete version" at 54:34,










When Zinman's runs 60:39,








?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Old enough thread, I think it is okay for me to re-purpose it while keeping it on the topic of Symphony 2. So,
> 
> How can the Jansons' Rachmainoff Symphony 2 recording be called "complete version" at 54:34,


That timing is about right. The Ashkenazy/Concertgebouw is about thirty seconds longer. No one in their right mind repeats the first movement exposition.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Gergiev clocks 60:53


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Jansons/St. Petersburg on EMI clocks in at 54'06"


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Old enough thread, I think it is okay for me to re-purpose it while keeping it on the topic of Symphony 2. So,
> 
> How can the Jansons' Rachmainoff Symphony 2 recording be called "complete version" at 54:34,
> 
> ...


Because Zinman is one of the only recordings that is absolutely complete by playing the First movement repeat. Fortunately, it's a fine performance and a terrific recording - Telarc at its best. And, there is no tampering with the score.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mbhaub said:


> Because Zinman is one of the only recordings that is absolutely complete by playing the First movement repeat. Fortunately, it's a fine performance and a terrific recording - Telarc at its best. And, there is no tampering with the score.


Looks like Gergiev in post 6 is within 14 seconds of Zinman. How do you rate Gergiev's recording?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Overall I like Gergiev/LSO with Rach 2. It's certainly passionate, thrilling when needed. And he takes all the repeats - but then screws up the end of the first movement with that stupid timpani whack. Why? The sound is typical Barbican - congested, constrained with no warmth. Gergeiv's snorting/grunting is also present. The LSO recording of choice remains Previn for my taste.


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

Previn is very good, but my all time favorite is Rozhdestvensky. He conducts the Adagio perfectly.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Brahmsianhorn said:


> ...my all time favorite is Rozhdestvensky. He conducts the Adagio perfectly.


I'm going to have to give that a listen again. My memory is that the Adagio is really, really slow - slower than the marked mm=50. And Gennady was another one of those who added that timpani whack. I really hate that; Rachmaninoff knew what he wanted.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

mbhaub said:


> I'm going to have to give that a listen again. My memory is that the Adagio is really, really slow - slower than the marked mm=50. And Gennady was another one of those who added that timpani whack. I really hate that; Rachmaninoff knew what he wanted.


For one of his symphonies in the later 30s he wrote to someone, 


> "The parts I send you have been attentively checked by me, which means that they must be followed blindly."


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

I just listened to the entire 40 minute concerto for the first time, courtesy of Youtube.

*Anna Fedorova*
Martin Panteleev conducting the Nordwestdeutsche Philharmonie
2013 at the Koninklijk Concertgebouw, Amsterdam

Astonishing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This is 2 minutes shorter than Zinman, but I think it is complete. Seems a bit faster tempo. This recording is excellent and maybe my favorite yet of Symphony 2.


----------

